# Tools and expectations



## Dabbler (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

You left out the 4 ft length of pipe to slide over the ratchet handles.


----------



## GummyMonster (Aug 31, 2021)

That's awesome.
Gonna print and hang this in the garage.
Ken


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 31, 2021)

Also missing are:
- The full range of hammer guns (electric, battery, and air)
- The classic 4' Johnson Bar which is stronger because it has no ratchet and can better handle a 6' cheater pipe.
- The relatively rare but very useful torque multiplier.
- a 12 pound Sledge Hammer
- PortaPower Hydraulic Kit

And of course let's not ever forget.....

- @Brent H 's wench Bertha

Good One @Dabbler !


----------

